# another ziwipeak question



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought there was a sticky on ziwipeak feeding instructions somewhere but I can't find it. I went and bought an 11 lb bag of the veison and fish recipe. I want to see if taking chicken out of Pepper's diet will aid in her hair regrowth (so far apple cider vinegar and the missing link are working awesome). On the back of the package it has amounts for medium and large dogs. 

How much do I feed? Currently Pepper is gettting half a cup of wellness core twice a day (she can't keep weight on and is hovering just under five pounds), Coco is 3.3 pounds and gets an eigth to a quarter cup twice a day, Midna is an 8 pound toy fox terrier who thinks she is a chi-cow mix so she only gets two tablespoons twice a day. She needs to go on a diet soon. The twins get about a tablespoon of wellness puppy plus chicken broth about four times a day if they'll eat it and nutrical inbetween meals. Everyone gets the missing link and coconut or fish oil and apple cider vinegar.

I'd like to switch them all to ziwipeak, but how long is my 11lb bag going to last? $100 is kind of steep for us if its every month.


----------

